# تجارب عملا ء نانو شيلد لافلام النانو سيراميك



## نانو شيلد (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا رأي احد عملاء نانو شيلد منقول من احد المواقع

نانو شيلد و تقرير تركيب عازل حراري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يالله حي الربع 


اشتريت و الحمد لله اللكزس
ومثل مانكم عارفين جديده وعناية ووسوسه من كل صغيره وكبيره هههههههه
فكان ببالي اني اظلل السيارة واركب حماية للوجهيه


طبعا ما اخفيكم الي كان ببالي اركب النوع الكوري الي عند محلات الزينه
بس بحكم تجربة 8 سنوات مع الكروزر قبل اللكزس




بحثت وبحثت بالنت تقريبا 4 ايام عن انواع العوازل والتقنيات الجديده والشركات بالسوق 
وهل هي صدق تبي تفرق من ناحية الحرارة والعزل والحمايه ولا خرابيط




ولقيت تقنيه جديدة اعجبتني واحسها افضل الي هي تظليل بإستخدام تقنيه النانو سيراميك شفت مقاطع يوتيوب عنها و تجارب للناس قلت اجربها وانقل تجربتي للكل يمكن احد يستفيد منها كانت النتايج مبهره بصراحة ومثل السحر صارت هي اختياري واخترت شركه مميزه اسمها نانو شيلد تستخدم تقنيه النانو سيراميك صديقه البيئة والمقصود بصديقة البيئة المواد المصنعه منها هذة الافلام غير ضارة وطبيعية ولا تنتج منها غازات سامة بتفاعلها مع الشمس عكس الافلام التقليدية والقديمه 



و الحين بدأ المشوار




الشركات كثيره و الاسعار متفاوته و مريت بالدمام بمحطه نفط بطريق الخليج افول بنزين حصلت شركه اسمها نانو شيلد ( شركه جديده ) و اعحبني المحل و روحت اناظر المحل و الله لا اخفيكم المحل مره حلو و دخلت المحل اخذ فكره و الشباب ما قصروا و الله احسن استقبال و شرح عن الافلام و عن تقنية النانو سيراميك و افلام الحماية نانو شيلد وتوفقنا في الاختيار اعمل الحماية عندهم بعد ما اقتنعت بشغلهم و نوعية الافلام الامريكيه المستخدمة و الاهم الضمان مدى الحياه و خدمة الصيانه الدوريه مجانا كل ست شهور 


و هذه صورة المحل















تركيب فلم نانو سيراميك العازل للحراره و طبعا الامامي شفاف و الخلفيات انا اخترت الاسود

































































حماية الوجهيه




































و ثاني يوم شفت السيارة وماشاء الله شغل عدل ويفتح النفس


و بعد تجربة اول اسبوع احس انه المكيف مرتاح و لا احتاج النظاره الشمسية 


في النهاية هذة تجربتي مع هالشركة اتمنا تعم الفائدة للجميع وترا عندهم خصم هذي الايام انصحكم تجربونهم وتشوفون الاسعار والخدمات الموجودة بسراحه هم قمه في التعامل 


العنوان : طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234




www.nanoshield-usa.com



تابعونا
































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل



​


----------



## نانو شيلد (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: تجارب عملا ء نانو شيلد لافلام النانو سيراميك*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا رأي عميل اخر عملاء نانو شيلد منقول من احد المواقع

لا يشكر اللهَ من لا يشكر الناس



driven قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> عن أبي هريرة -رضي الله تعالى عنه- قال: قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:
> ...



الموقع الثاني

سيهات - طريق الخليج محطة نفط مقابل دارين مول

جوال مدير المعرض 

0560044234

ويمكن الدخول على موقع الشركه للتعرف على خدماتها والحصول على خصم 25% عن التسجيل في الموقع او حجز موعد مسبق*

www.nanoshield-usa.com




ويمكن انزال التطبيق الخاص بهم على انظمه الاجهزه الذكيه الاندرويد 
باسم 

Nanoshield
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wNanoshield
































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






​


----------



## نانو شيلد (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجارب عملا ء نانو شيلد لافلام النانو سيراميك*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تزف شركة نانو شيلد للعازل الحراري لاسرة و اعضاء منتدانا الغالي البشرى بمناسبه العطلة الصيفية 

خصم 35 % على كافة خدمات نانو شيلد 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2lFAaXNUok&feature=youtu.be



ويمكن الدخول على موقع الشركه للتعرف على خدماتها و التسجيل في الموقع او حجز موعد مسبق*

www.nanoshield-usa.com




ويمكن انزال التطبيق الخاص بهم على انظمه الاجهزه الذكيه الاندرويد 
باسم 

Nanoshield
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wNanoshield




































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل





​


----------



## نانو شيلد (23 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تجارب عملا ء نانو شيلد لافلام النانو سيراميك*

و هذا موضوع اخر منقول من احد المنتديات 

خدمة حماية مقدمة السياره



..i love toyota قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...





للتعرف على خدمات الشركة و الاستفاده من العروض يرجى زيارة موقعنا على الانترنت

www.nanoshield-usa.com




ويمكن انزال التطبيق الخاص بهم على انظمه الاجهزه الذكيه الاندرويد 
باسم 

Nanoshield
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wNanoshield
































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل





​


----------



## نانو شيلد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: تجارب عملا ء نانو شيلد لافلام النانو سيراميك*





نانو شيلد و حماية وجهية كامري



ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا
















الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل




الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل






























​


----------

